# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  مشورت درباره ازمون های گاج

## jj_golpa

سلام دوستان کنکوری خسته نباشید..من همین ازمون 22مرداد گاجو برای اولین بار شرکت کردم و میخاستم که تا اخر سال با گاج که امسال برنامش دوهفته ای شده پیش برم...اتفاقا توی این ازمون هم رتبم 19کشور شد(از بین 8614نفر)...ولی خانواده خییییلی اصرار دارن که حتما باید برم قلمچی تا ببینم واقعا در چه وضعی هستم...راستش پارسال(سوم تجربی) هم ازمونای کانون بودم و میانگین ترازمم 7200بود ولی از وقتی متوجه تقلب ها و کیفیت بد طراحی سوالات قلمچی شدم تصمیم گرفتم امسال نرم...میخاستم بدونم نظر شما چیه ؟ایا واقعا الان من 19گاج شدم خیییلی ضایعس یا باید برم قلمچی؟

----------


## ali1st

قلمچی جامعه آماریش بالاس اما سوالا سخت و یک بدی دیگه این که اگه پشیمون بشی دیگه باید فاتحه پولتو بخونی  اگر هم واقعا قلم دوس نداری به خانواده بگو به 36 تا رتبه برتر نگاه نکنین به چند صد هزار نفری که هیچی نشدن نگاه کنین مطمئنا نظرشون عوض میشه

----------


## ammir

من گاج می رفتم راضی بودم 
کیفیت سوالات خوبه و استاندارد و پشتیبان های خیلی سمجی نداره ! 
کلا جو آزمون هاش ارومه من راضی بودم 
مهم تر از همه اینکه رو مطلب مسلط شی حالا چه ۱۰ هزار نفر چه ۱۰۰ هزار نفر جامعه آماری باشه 
یه نکته دیگه چند برنامه ای نشو 
اگر اشتباه نکنم در طول سال جامعه آماری ما به ۴۰ هزار این طورا رسید 
یه نکته مثبت بنظرم این بود که تعداد بچه هایی که تا آخر آزمون میشستن خیلی بیشتر از قلم چی و گزینه دو بود چون تجربه هر دو آزمون رو هم داشتم 
امیدوارم موفق باشی اصل یادگیری درست و عمیق و تسلط روی مباحث هست بقیه چیزا حاشیست

----------


## mortezah

به نظر من گزینه 2 بری بهتره

----------


## Suicide

منم سال پیش گاج بودم ... از کیفیت سوالا و آزمونش خیلی خیلی خیلی راضیم ...

اما جامعه آماریش یکم اذیت میکنه آدمو ..حالا واسه امسال نمیدونم واقعا کجا برم ... از همه چی گاج راضیم .. ولی این جامعه اماریش داغونه ... جو رقابتی کمی داره .. بیشتر زرنگای شهر ما هم میرن کانون ..

----------


## fate._.meh

من سال پیش قلم بودم ولی امسال از دست شون فرار کردم پشتیبانمون واسه یه برگه کاغذ چرت وپرتای خودش مجبورمون کرد ۴۰ تومن بدیم!
تو آزمونم که انگار حموم عمومی بود
ولی امسال که گاجم واقعا راضیم

Sent from my HTC Desire SV using Tapatalk

----------


## asas

> من سال پیش قلم بودم ولی امسال از دست شون فرار کردم پشتیبانمون واسه یه برگه کاغذ چرت وپرتای خودش مجبورمون کرد ۴۰ تومن بدیم!
> تو آزمونم که انگار حموم عمومی بود
> ولی امسال که گاجم واقعا راضیم
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire SV using Tapatalk


برنامه ازمونهاش چطوریه؟ قیمتش چطوره؟

----------


## Suicide

> برنامه ازمونهاش چطوریه؟ قیمتش چطوره؟


من دیروز نمایندگیش بودم ...
با تخفیفایی که زد 625 نومن درومد ...
یه بن کتاب هم همراهش میدن که دقیق نفهمیدم چند تومن پولشه .. ولی مثل کانون نیس که کتاباشونو بخوان بهت بندازن .. اینطوری بود که قرضا میتونی اندازه 85 هزار تومن کتاب بخری اما تو فقط 40 تومن پول میدی (عدادرو از خودم گفتم).. میتونی فقط از انتشارات گاج بخری اما خوب چون نمایندگی گاج شهر ما کتابای دیگه هم داشت گفت میتونی مال هرانتشارات دیگه ای رو هم بگی برات بیاریم ..

----------


## parisa_mdl

منم خیلی دودلم بین قلم چی و گاج موندم
رشتمم ریاضیه
گزینه دو با سه هفته ای بودنش خیلی مشکل دارم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من دیروز نمایندگیش بودم ...
> با تخفیفایی که زد 625 نومن درومد ...
> یه بن کتاب هم همراهش میدن که دقیق نفهمیدم چند تومن پولشه .. ولی مثل کانون نیس که کتاباشونو بخوان بهت بندازن .. اینطوری بود که قرضا میتونی اندازه 85 هزار تومن کتاب بخری اما تو فقط 40 تومن پول میدی (عدادرو از خودم گفتم).. میتونی فقط از انتشارات گاج بخری اما خوب چون نمایندگی گاج شهر ما کتابای دیگه هم داشت گفت میتونی مال هرانتشارات دیگه ای رو هم بگی برات بیاریم ..


دادا شما پارسال گاج بودی رتبت چند شد ؟ امسال پشت کنکور میمونی ؟
مشکل گاج چیه که یه آزمون دیگه میخوای ؟

----------


## parisa_mdl

چرا هیچ جا سوالای گاج (برای امسال یا پارسال) رو نداره؟
می خوام کیفیت سوالاش ببینم چون واقعا گیج شدم یکی میگه سوالاش سخته یکی میگه سوالاش ابکیه :Yahoo (39): 
موضوع جیه؟

----------


## Aguila Roja

قلم چی هم جامع اماری بالاتری داره هم برنامش بهتره
جامع های اخر سال هم میتونی سنجش بری

----------


## Suicide

> دادا شما پارسال گاج بودی رتبت چند شد ؟ امسال پشت کنکور میمونی ؟
> مشکل گاج چیه که یه آزمون دیگه میخوای ؟


پارسال گاج بودم ... رتبم 4000 شد که خوب میمونم پشت کنکور ...البته اینکه رتبم خراب شد به خاطر خودم بود و نه گاج ... سوالای گاج به کنکور خیلی نزدیک بود ...
اگه گاج مشکل خاصی داشت که دوباره دنبال گاج نمیرفتم ... تنها مشکلش اینه که جامعه اماری پایینی داره .. که اونم با توجه به اینکه پارسال تو خیلی جاها نمایندگی نداشته و امسال نمایندگی هاش 2 برابر شده میشه پیش بینی کرد که جامعه اماریش هم داره بهتر میشه (اینارو مدیر آموزشگاهی که نمایندگی گاج داره به من گفت ) ...
سطح سوالاش خیلی خوبه ...
اینو ببین :  مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## Suicide

> چرا هیچ جا سوالای گاج (برای امسال یا پارسال) رو نداره؟
> می خوام کیفیت سوالاش ببینم چون واقعا گیج شدم یکی میگه سوالاش سخته یکی میگه سوالاش ابکیه
> موضوع جیه؟


رتبه 4 منطقه 3 اینو میگه :
مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95





> سلام . مرسی از لطفتون . 
> بله سوالات گاج رو حل می کردم . درس به درس فرق داشت . زیستش خیلی از کانون  سخت تر بود و البته غیر استاندارد . هر آزمون نزدیک به17-18 تا سوال  شمارشی داشت 
> تو درس ریاضی تقریبا هم سطح با کانون بود و سوالات خوبی داشت . توی فیزیک  به نظر من سوالاتش خیلی از کانون بهتر بود . و توی شیمی خیلی خیلی فراتر از  کنکور بود به نظر من و تا حدی غیر استاندارد . شیمی کانون رو ترجیح می  دادم . 
> تو دروس عمومی کاملا به نظرم گاج بهتر بود.  ولی خب در مجموع با توجه به جامعه آماری هم به نظرم قلمچی بهتره .

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> پارسال گاج بودم ... رتبم 4000 شد که خوب میمونم پشت کنکور ...البته اینکه رتبم خراب شد به خاطر خودم بود و نه گاج ... سوالای گاج به کنکور خیلی نزدیک بود ...
> اگه گاج مشکل خاصی داشت که دوباره دنبال گاج نمیرفتم ... تنها مشکلش اینه که جامعه اماری پایینی داره .. که اونم با توجه به اینکه پارسال تو خیلی جاها نمایندگی نداشته و امسال نمایندگی هاش 2 برابر شده میشه پیش بینی کرد که جامعه اماریش هم داره بهتر میشه (اینارو مدیر آموزشگاهی که نمایندگی گاج داره به من گفت ) ...
> سطح سوالاش خیلی خوبه ...
> اینو ببین :  مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95


من یه چیزی در مورد این شنیدم که طراح های گاج عوض شده ! وگرنه جامع آماری برا مشکلی نیست ! فوقش وسط سال یکی دوتا آزمون قلمچی میدم ببینم با خودم چند چندم ...

----------


## MH_220

واقعا ادم میمونه چیکار کنه ...
حداقلش اینه که شناختی از گاج تا حدودی نداریم ولی کانون شناخته تره ...
جامعه اماری زیاد مهم نیست اما نکته ای که خیلی مهمه اینه :
که درسته شاید گاج بهتر باشه اما افراد زرنگ و درسخون سمت کانون میرن تا گاج و گزینه دو و این نشون میده شما با چه کسایی داری رقابت میکنی

----------


## Arya3f

سلام.
بنظر من صد در صد سوالاي گاج بهتر از قلمچيه.
همين ازمون 22 ام كه پريروز بود :
ما چون مدرسمون نمايندگيه گاجه ما رو همونجا ثبت نام كردن هرچند براي مهر به بعد ما رو ازاد گذاشتن. الان هم تو تابستون داريم گاج ازمون ميديم اما بعضي از بچه هامون خودشون رفتن قلمچي ثبت نام كردن اين ازمون ما يك هفته بعد از ازمون قلمچي بود و تا اونجايي كه من ميدونم بودجه بندي درس زيست يكي بود .
هفته پيش اون بچه ها اومدن كلاس كلي قر و فر دادن كه زيست 90 درصد و .... خلاصه كه كمترينشون 60 درصد زده بود هيچي ديگه ازمون پريروز كه اونا تازه يك هفته بيشتر هم وثت داشتن كه مرور كنن
همشون دسته گل به اب دادن بيشترينشون 35 درصد زد😂 حالشونو گرفتم😈 البته منم زياد خوب نزدم .
باورتون نميشه خيلي سوالاي به طور مثال زيستش سخت بود . 
مثلا سوال داده بود مژه هاي سلول هاي مژك دار تو كانال جانبي همشون هم اندازند يا ميتونن كوتاه بلند باشند

----------


## jj_golpa

ببینید من امسال اینجور که شنیدم میگن کلا گاج متحول شده..من خودم ازمون 22مردادشو که گفتم رفتم توی زیست 5تا سوال به وضوح غلط بودن که نباید اینجوری باشه وشیمی فوق العاده سنگینی داشت.. ولی با این وجود از سوالات چرتی که دانشجوها برا قلمچی طرح میکنن به نظرم باز بهتره.....

Sent from my HUAWEI G610-U20 using Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببینید من امسال اینجور که شنیدم میگن کلا گاج متحول شده..من خودم ازمون 22مردادشو که گفتم رفتم توی زیست 5تا سوال به وضوح غلط بودن که نباید اینجوری باشه وشیمی فوق العاده سنگینی داشت.. ولی با این وجود از سوالات چرتی که دانشجوها برا قلمچی طرح میکنن به نظرم باز بهتره.....
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G610-U20 using Tapatalk


میشه سوالای اون آزمون رو بذارید و بگید کدوم سوالش غلط بوده ؟

----------


## jj_golpa

> میشه سوالای اون آزمون رو بذارید و بگید کدوم سوالش غلط بوده ؟


چشم در اسرع وقت میزارم براتون...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چشم در اسرع وقت میزارم براتون...


اگه میشه زودتر بذارید ! من الان آزمونی که تو همین سایت گذاشته شده بود رو چک کردم اتفاقا سوالاش خیلی نکته دار بود ! و سخت  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mohsen.mn

من از خیلیا شنیدم که میگن گاج و گزینه 2 از قلمچی استاندارد تر هستنولی خب به خاطر جامعه آماری قلمچی تو آموناش شرکت میکنن

----------


## jj_golpa

> سلام.
> بنظر من صد در صد سوالاي گاج بهتر از قلمچيه.
> همين ازمون 22 ام كه پريروز بود :
> ما چون مدرسمون نمايندگيه گاجه ما رو همونجا ثبت نام كردن هرچند براي مهر به بعد ما رو ازاد گذاشتن. الان هم تو تابستون داريم گاج ازمون ميديم اما بعضي از بچه هامون خودشون رفتن قلمچي ثبت نام كردن اين ازمون ما يك هفته بعد از ازمون قلمچي بود و تا اونجايي كه من ميدونم بودجه بندي درس زيست يكي بود .
> هفته پيش اون بچه ها اومدن كلاس كلي قر و فر دادن كه زيست 90 درصد و .... خلاصه كه كمترينشون 60 درصد زده بود هيچي ديگه ازمون پريروز كه اونا تازه يك هفته بيشتر هم وثت داشتن كه مرور كنن
> همشون دسته گل به اب دادن بيشترينشون 35 درصد زد😂 حالشونو گرفتم😈 البته منم زياد خوب نزدم .
> باورتون نميشه خيلي سوالاي به طور مثال زيستش سخت بود . 
> مثلا سوال داده بود مژه هاي سلول هاي مژك دار تو كانال جانبي همشون هم اندازند يا ميتونن كوتاه بلند باشند


به نظرم هیچ ازمونی سوال استاندارد زیست طرح نمیکنه نه قلم نه گاج و نه گزینه..متاسفانه از اون ور بوم میفتن و سوالایی که بعضا صحت علمی هم نداره مطرح میکنن..درهرحال چاره ای نیست  باید سوخت و ساخت

----------


## ArsalanSe

*سلام
(اولین پستم)
یک. کسی میدونه برنامه راهبردی گاج رو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد تا با قلمچی مقایسه کنیم؟
دو. تبریز گاج کسی میدونه چند تا حوضه داره؟
ممنون*

----------


## jj_golpa

> اگه میشه زودتر بذارید ! من الان آزمونی که تو همین سایت گذاشته شده بود رو چک کردم اتفاقا سوالاش خیلی نکته دار بود ! و سخت


اوکی.حداکثر تا فرداشب بهتون میگم(البته این ها از نظر من و کتابهاییه که من استفاره کردم )و شاید من نکته سوال رو متوجه نشده بودم در هرحال شما نظرات خودتونو بگین تا حداقل یه چیزی یاد بگیریم...

----------


## jj_golpa

> *سلام
> (اولین پستم)
> یک. کسی میدونه برنامه راهبردی گاج رو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد تا با قلمچی مقایسه کنیم؟
> دو. تبریز گاج کسی میدونه چند تا حوضه داره؟
> ممنون*


برین تو قسمت ازمون های سراسری گاج یه قسمت داره به نام (امتحان کنید)بعد گروه ازمایشی و سال تحصیلی مدنظرتونو انتخاب میکنین صفحه ای براتون باز میشه که از سمت چپ بالای صفحه میتونین برنامه اختصاصی و عمومیشو مقایسه کنین...البته از نظر من که برنامشونو بررسی کردم گاج واقعا امسال برنامه ریزیش بهتر قلمچیه..درضمن گاج فعلا فقط برنامه تابستونشو گذاشته رو سایت

----------


## ArsalanSe

> برین تو قسمت ازمون های سراسری گاج یه قسمت داره به نام (امتحان کنید)بعد گروه ازمایشی و سال تحصیلی مدنظرتونو انتخاب میکنین صفحه ای براتون باز میشه که از سمت چپ بالای صفحه میتونین برنامه اختصاصی و عمومیشو مقایسه کنین...البته از نظر من که برنامشونو بررسی کردم گاج واقعا امسال برنامه ریزیش بهتر قلمچیه..درضمن گاج فعلا فقط برنامه تابستونشو گذاشته رو سایت


*قبلا گاج شرکت کردین؟ مثل قلمچی پشتیبان داره؟
من سال سوم قلمچی رفتم و اصلا از هیچیش راضی نبودم مخصوصا پشتیبانش(یادم میوفته حالم بد میشه)*

----------


## Ali.K

گاج عمومیاش عالیه ولی در کل قلمچی بهتره

----------


## jj_golpa

> *قبلا گاج شرکت کردین؟ مثل قلمچی پشتیبان داره؟
> من سال سوم قلمچی رفتم و اصلا از هیچیش راضی نبودم مخصوصا پشتیبانش(یادم میوفته حالم بد میشه)*


اولین ساله گاج شرکت میکنم...نه به اسم پشتیبان ولی یه راهنما داره...اتفاقا منم سوم قلم بودم و از کیفیت سوالا و قیمت بالایی که درازای خدمات پایینش میده ناراضی بودم البته پشتیبان ما بهمون کار نداشت زیاد[emoji12]

----------


## Suicide

> من یه چیزی در مورد این شنیدم که طراح های گاج عوض شده ! وگرنه جامع آماری برا مشکلی نیست ! فوقش وسط سال یکی دوتا آزمون قلمچی میدم ببینم با خودم چند چندم ...


اگه سوالات امسالشو گیر بیارم میفهمم که طراح سوالات عوض شده یا نه ... امروز میخوام برم نمایندگیش ..ازشون میپرسم ... اگه بتونم دفترچه آزمون 22 مرداد رو میگیرم ..
من که تصمیممو گرفتم .. امسالم میخوام برم گاج ...اعتمادم به سوالای گاج خیلی بیشتر از موسسه های دیگس ..

----------


## viot123

:Yahoo (101):  سلام

واقعا گیج شدم ، دوست عزیزمون *Alireza.arvin* هم درمورد گاج در پست 183#  گفتن که :



> زیستش خیلی از کانون سخت تر بود و البته غیر استاندارد . هر آزمون نزدیک به17-18 تا سوال شمارشی داشت تو درس ریاضی تقریبا هم سطح با کانون بود و سوالات خوبی داشت . توی فیزیک  به نظر من سوالاتش خیلی از کانون بهتر بود . و توی شیمی خیلی خیلی فراتر از  کنکور بود به نظر من و تا حدی غیر استاندارد . شیمی کانون رو ترجیح می  دادم . تو دروس عمومی کاملا به نظرم گاج بهتر بود.  ولی خب در مجموع با توجه به جامعه آماری هم به نظرم قلمچی بهتره


از طرفی من برای کنکور 95 ، آزمون های قلمچی میدادم نه از پس برنامه ش بر اومدم، نه سوالات بِدرد بخوری برای من داشت ، گزینه 2 که گفتن کلا پَرتِه!! .نمی دونم کدوم آزمون شرکت کنم ، بعد من هرچی می بینم دوستانی که برای بار دوم می خوان کنکور بدن به طرف سنجش نمیرن . کلا برنامم بهم ریخته ، لطفا کسی تجربه ی بیشتری ، از گاج داره در مورد اختصاصی هاش نسبت به قلم چی توضیح بده(ممنون)

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*زمان ما گزینه دو سوالاش عالی بود یعنی کسی که میتونست تراز خوبی بیاره  کنکور حداقل رشته های پر کار و پر درامدو میاورد

زمان ما  قلمچی سوالای کنکورو برمیداشت گزینه هاشو جابجا میکرد و بهش میگفت سوالای استاندارد    
زمان ما  وقتی آزمون های گاج و میدیدیم از خنده روده بر میشیدم چون خیلی ساده زیاد داشت اما خیلی سختم داشت که هیچکی نمیزد حتی خود جوکار  

آری فرزندم   زمان ما اینگونه بود      خخخخخخخ



حالا میگن عوض شده  


خیر از جوونیت ببینی*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> 
> واقعا گیج شدم ، دوست عزیزمون *Alireza.arvin* هم درمورد گاج در پست 183#  گفتن که :
> 
> 
> از طرفی من برای کنکور 95 ، آزمون های قلمچی میدادم نه از پس برنامه ش بر اومدم، نه سوالات بِدرد بخوری برای من داشت ، گزینه 2 که گفتن کلا پَرتِه!! .نمی دونم کدوم آزمون شرکت کنم ، بعد من هرچی می بینم دوستانی که برای بار دوم می خوان کنکور بدن به طرف سنجش نمیرن . کلا برنامم بهم ریخته ، لطفا کسی تجربه ی بیشتری ، از گاج داره در مورد اختصاصی هاش نسبت به قلم چی توضیح بده(ممنون)


منم وضعیتم همینه ولی میرم گاج . از عمومی هاش که خیالم راحته . شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضیش هم مشکلی نداره . فقط میمونه همین زیست که خر خونی میکنم ف چاره ای نیست ...
برا اینکه درصد واقعی زیست هم دستم بیاد گزینه دو رو میگیرم میزنم بعد با زیست گاج میانگین میگیرم !
مشکل حل شد !

----------


## viot123

> منم وضعیتم همینه ولی میرم گاج . از عمومی هاش که خیالم راحته . شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضیش هم مشکلی نداره . فقط میمونه همین زیست که خر خونی میکنم ف چاره ای نیست ...
> برا اینکه درصد واقعی زیست هم دستم بیاد گزینه دو رو میگیرم میزنم بعد با زیست گاج میانگین میگیرم !
> مشکل حل شد !


شما جامعه آماری رو چیکارش میکنید؟صرفا فقط محک زدنه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما جامعه آماری رو چیکارش میکنید؟صرفا فقط محک زدنه؟


فروردین -اردیبهشت میرم کانون ! تا اون موقع خودم رو با خودم مقایسه میکنم !

----------


## -Morteza-

سلام.کسی برنامه مهر به بعدشو داره؟
من رفتم نمایندگیشون
تموم کرده بودن(1صفحه اختصاصی از بهمن به بعدشو داشت!!!)
گفت 2هفته دیگه میاریم باید سفارش بدیم!


کسی میتونه از نمایندگی بگیره عکسشو بزاره؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام.کسی برنامه مهر به بعدشو داره؟
> من رفتم نمایندگیشون
> تموم کرده بودن(1صفحه اختصاصی از بهمن به بعدشو داشت!!!)
> گفت 2هفته دیگه میاریم باید سفارش بدیم!
> 
> 
> کسی میتونه از نمایندگی بگیره عکسشو بزاره؟


زنگ زدم تهران گفتن هنوز برنامش نیومده .
زنگ زدم نمایندگی شماره گرفت قراره خبر بده

----------


## Dayi javad

گاج حیف جامعه آماری پایینی داره ! و گرنه از قلم چی خیلی بهتر ! حداقل سبک کنکور ک هست !

ن ک قلم چی میاد 20 تا سوال عمومی واس هر درس میده ! و وقتو کم زیاد میکنه !

موردم داشتتیم طرف سر جلسه کنکور ب هوای تایم قلم چی بوده و سوالاتو پاسخ میداد از روی گمان 20 تست در هر درس عمومی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## رسول77

> سلام دوستان کنکوری خسته نباشید..من همین ازمون 22مرداد گاجو برای اولین بار شرکت کردم و میخاستم که تا اخر سال با گاج که امسال برنامش دوهفته ای شده پیش برم...اتفاقا توی این ازمون هم رتبم 19کشور شد(از بین 8614نفر)...ولی خانواده خییییلی اصرار دارن که حتما باید برم قلمچی تا ببینم واقعا در چه وضعی هستم...راستش پارسال(سوم تجربی) هم ازمونای کانون بودم و میانگین ترازمم 7200بود ولی از وقتی متوجه تقلب ها و کیفیت بد طراحی سوالات قلمچی شدم تصمیم گرفتم امسال نرم...میخاستم بدونم نظر شما چیه ؟ایا واقعا الان من 19گاج شدم خیییلی ضایعس یا باید برم قلمچی؟


انصافا گاج عالیه.جامعه آماری خیلی مهم نیس.کیفیت سوالا مهمه که عالیه.پاسخ تشریحی عالی برعکس قلمچی.آزمون هم منظم تر برگزار میشه.مشاور و کتاب اختیاریه.البته کتابا کتاباش هم عالیه.من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم منطقه 3 رتبم 500 شده

----------


## viot123

> انصافا گاج عالیه.جامعه آماری خیلی مهم نیس.کیفیت سوالا مهمه که عالیه.پاسخ تشریحی عالی برعکس قلمچی.آزمون هم منظم تر برگزار میشه.مشاور و کتاب اختیاریه.البته کتابا کتاباش هم عالیه.من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم منطقه 3 رتبم 500 شده


اگه جامعه آماری زیاد نباشه ،نمیشه پیشرفت یا پسرفت  کلی رو مشخص کرد ، اون وقت چی؟

----------


## -Morteza-

> زنگ زدم تهران گفتن هنوز برنامش نیومده .
> زنگ زدم نمایندگی شماره گرفت قراره خبر بده


چرا نمایندگی شهر ما داشت
البته به صورت پرینت بود
بالاشم زده بود پیش نویس

ولی تموم کرده بودن متاسفانه
فقط1برگش بود اونم اختصاصی از بهمن به بعد

----------


## jj_golpa

اقا این چند روز که طول کشید داشتم سوالات زیستو بررسی میکردم...گفته بودم پنج تا سوالاش غلط بود ولی با معلمم که چک کردیم دوتا سوالش مشکل دار بود(درواقع دوتا سوال چند موردی داشت که هرکدوم یکی از مواردش غلط بودن).بعضی بچه ها میگن شیمیش خیییلی سخته ولی من خودم دوتا تست پیدا کردم که واقعا سنگین بووودن...مثلا یه تست ترکیبی شیمی استوکیومتری داشت و فصل 6 فیزیک دوم قانون بویل ماریوت!

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام
> 
> واقعا گیج شدم ، دوست عزیزمون *Alireza.arvin* هم درمورد گاج در پست 183#  گفتن که :
> 
> 
> از طرفی من برای کنکور 95 ، آزمون های قلمچی میدادم نه از پس برنامه ش بر اومدم، نه سوالات بِدرد بخوری برای من داشت ، گزینه 2 که گفتن کلا پَرتِه!! .نمی دونم کدوم آزمون شرکت کنم ، بعد من هرچی می بینم دوستانی که برای بار دوم می خوان کنکور بدن به طرف سنجش نمیرن . کلا برنامم بهم ریخته ، لطفا کسی تجربه ی بیشتری ، از گاج داره در مورد اختصاصی هاش نسبت به قلم چی توضیح بده(ممنون)


سلام.من فقط یدونه جامع گاج شرکت کردم.خیلی رفته بودن تو حاشیه.سوالاتش تقریبا هیچکدوم از درساش استاندارد نبود.الکی سخت کرده بودن میخواستن بگن ماهم بلدیم.الان میفهمم برای چی جامعه آماری گاج کمه!
ولی سوالاتشو گیر بیارید خودتون یبار حل کنید خوبه.حالا شاید این یه آزمونی که من دادم اینجوری بود.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اقا این چند روز که طول کشید داشتم سوالات زیستو بررسی میکردم...گفته بودم پنج تا سوالاش غلط بود ولی با معلمم که چک کردیم دوتا سوالش مشکل دار بود(درواقع دوتا سوال چند موردی داشت که هرکدوم یکی از مواردش غلط بودن).بعضی بچه ها میگن شیمیش خیییلی سخته ولی من خودم دوتا تست پیدا کردم که واقعا سنگین بووودن...مثلا یه تست ترکیبی شیمی استوکیومتری داشت و فصل 6 فیزیک دوم قانون بویل ماریوت!


اگه امکانش هست اون تستای زیست ک میگید غلطه رو بذارید

----------


## -Morteza-

امروزرفتم کانون شهرمون گفت 15مرحله ازمونه میشه760تومن :Yahoo (21): 
یعنی حدودا ازمونی 50.500تومن!!
چه خبرههههه؟
همون گاج برم بهتره!
گفت 17مرحله ازمون 595!از 23مهر به بعد!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دیدید گفتم سوالا گاح سخت تر از قلمچی هستش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> پارسال گاج بودم ... رتبم 4000 شد که خوب میمونم پشت کنکور ...البته اینکه رتبم خراب شد به خاطر خودم بود و نه گاج ... سوالای گاج به کنکور خیلی نزدیک بود ...
> اگه گاج مشکل خاصی داشت که دوباره دنبال گاج نمیرفتم ... تنها مشکلش اینه که جامعه اماری پایینی داره .. که اونم با توجه به اینکه پارسال تو خیلی جاها نمایندگی نداشته و امسال نمایندگی هاش 2 برابر شده میشه پیش بینی کرد که جامعه اماریش هم داره بهتر میشه (اینارو مدیر آموزشگاهی که نمایندگی گاج داره به من گفت ) ...
> سطح سوالاش خیلی خوبه ...
> اینو ببین :  مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95


اره نمایدنگاش خیلی زیاد کرده امسال اومد شهر ما پارسال نبود !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دیدید گفتم سوالا گاح سخت تر از قلمچی هستش


رو چ حسابی ؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> رو چ حسابی ؟


سوالای ریاضی پایش دیدم خیلی سنگین تر از کنکور بود ! :Yahoo (101): 

نمیدونم سوالای سنگین ادم اب دیده میکنه یا میبره تو حاشیه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سوالای ریاضی پایش دیدم خیلی سنگین تر از کنکور بود !
> 
> نمیدونم سوالای سنگین ادم اب دیده میکنه یا میبره تو حاشیه


نمیدونم چرا من سوالا رو چک میکنم استاندارد ب نظر میاد . البته شما ریاضی هستی ...ازمون 24 مهر رو ببین اگه استاندارد بود میشه امید داشت که هدف سوالاتش پیشرفت درصد باشه .

----------


## Full Professor

قلم چی بهتره برو قلم چی

----------


## mehrdadns

دقیقن منم بین گاج و گزینه 2 و قلمچی گیر کردم .
از یه طرف برنامه قلمچی بهتره از یه طرف بعضیا میگن سوالای گاج خوبه
پارسال قلم میرفتم زیاد راضی نبودم
کسایی که گاج رفتن راضین؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من طبق گفته های نظر مشاورم که دبیر ریاضیه و رتبه های برتر امسال دلت صابون نزیند که میرید گاج همه درسا رو بالا میزنید چون گاج سوالاش به مراتب از قلمچی سخت تره...[emoji53] [emoji779]

----------


## -Morteza-

> من طبق گفته های نظر مشاورم که دبیر ریاضیه و رتبه های برتر امسال دلت صابون نزیند که میرید گاج همه درسا رو بالا میزنید چون گاج سوالاش به مراتب از قلمچی سخت تره...[emoji53] [emoji779]


مورد داشتیم ادبیات گاج رو 40-60میزده،کنکور 80زده :Yahoo (21): بعد مگه قرار بود بریم که سوال اسون ببینیم؟من به خاطر حاشیه قلم چی،پاسخنامه افتضاحش،دیر دادن پاسخ نامه،و برخی سوالایی کع دانشجو ها طرح کردن میرم گاج!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> مورد داشتیم ادبیات گاج رو 40-60میزده،کنکور 80زدهبعد مگه قرار بود بریم که سوال اسون ببینیم؟من به خاطر حاشیه قلم چی،پاسخنامه افتضاحش،دیر دادن پاسخ نامه،و برخی سوالایی کع دانشجو ها طرح کردن میرم گاج!


خیلیا بخاطر سختی سوال میرن ولی نمیدوند که ...... ! اونجا جهنم تره  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## -Morteza-

اینم سوپرایز! :Yahoo (4): برنامه گاج+طراح هاپست رو کم کم اپدیتش میکنمhttp://8pic.ir/images/nz8zumvu95f37s3abets.jpg

<br/>
http://8pic.ir/images/u269kwoxnjdbkv87mgwe.jpg
<br/>
http://8pic.ir/images/893cqkgutwwzib6mi1vz.jpg
<br/>
http://8pic.ir/images/rhlkzwfqtnxht5ttz5mf.jpg
<br/>
خب برنامه گاج تموم شد،اینم طراحا:
http://8pic.ir/images/3ffb9n0bg2mj5kcyxy2b.jpg

----------


## miladkh1375

> اینم سوپرایز!برنامه گاج+طراح هاپست رو کم کم اپدیتش میکنمhttp://8pic.ir/images/nz8zumvu95f37s3abets.jpg


برااااااااااااات داروووووووووووم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza0

خب بچه هاي نظرتون راجع به طراحا چيه؟
هموناي پارسالن؟
نظرتون راجع به برنامش چيه؟ 						
مثل كانون تو فيزيك و شيمي پايه زوج كتابه يا همهي اون چيزي كه واسه هر آزمون نوشته رو بايد خوند؟

----------


## madive

به نظر من جایی برو که یه رقیب داشته باشی

و الا ازمونا الان با هم زیاد فرق ندارن

----------


## Mandi96

> میشه سوالای اون آزمون رو بذارید و بگید کدوم سوالش غلط بوده ؟


ازمون گاج رو به صورت تکی هم میشه ثبت نام کرد؟
من میخوام آزمون جامع آخریش و برم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ازمون گاج رو به صورت تکی هم میشه ثبت نام کرد؟
> من میخوام آزمون جامع آخریش و برم


تکی نه . سه تا آزمون حداقل میتونید ثبت نام کنید . آخری شاید بشه ...

----------


## Mandi96

> تکی نه . سه تا آزمون حداقل میتونید ثبت نام کنید . آخری شاید بشه ...


اوکی ممنان همشهری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeedkh76

اگه جو رقابتی روت تاثیر میذاره که بیشتر درس بخونی کانون
وگرنه از نظر برنامه و تست فکر نمیکنم دیگه الآن موسسات تفاوت چندانی داشته باشن

----------


## Amirsolo

> اینم سوپرایز!برنامه گاج+طراح هاپست رو کم کم اپدیتش میکنمhttp://8pic.ir/images/nz8zumvu95f37s3abets.jpg
> 
> <br/>
> http://8pic.ir/images/u269kwoxnjdbkv87mgwe.jpg
> <br/>
> http://8pic.ir/images/893cqkgutwwzib6mi1vz.jpg
> <br/>
> http://8pic.ir/images/rhlkzwfqtnxht5ttz5mf.jpg
> <br/>
> ...


نمیان که

----------


## Amirsolo

کسی برنامه گاج واسه تابستون رو داره ؟؟؟

----------


## roxsana

up

----------


## mohamad19

قلم چی سوالاتش سختره و بخاطر بورسیه ای که میکنه  بیشتر بچه زرنگا میرن اونجا..من  دیروز از دبیر شیمی مون سوال کردم گفت گاج سوالاتش به کنکور نزدیکتره.مثل من دو دلی.از یه مشاور خوب بپرس

----------


## ramin201818

به نظر من اگه میخواید برید گاج بهتره الان هم خیلی پیشرفت کرده چه از نظر سطح سوالات و کیفیت برگزاری طراحای سوال - ازنظر پشتیبان و مشاورو........ من خودم کانون هم بودم به نظرم کانون فقط شمارو از کنکور دورتر میکنه با ی سری سوالاتی که دانشجو ها و معلم هایی که فقط خودشونو نشون میدن بگن که ما خیلی بلدیم من اکثر دوستام سال دوم کنکور که قبول شدن از همون موسسه ی لعنتی کانون خارج شدن و این باعث قبولی و پیشرفتشون شد در ضمن سوالای آزمون گاج مثل قلمچی لو نمیره و نکته آخر این که ما همه میدونیم کانون سوالاش سخت تر و دورتر ازکنکوره ی سری مشاور و پشتیبانش بیسواد دانشجو داره و..... اما فقط به خاطر جامع آماری بالا چشمامون رو رو میبندیم این آزمون رو ترجیح میدیم که کار خیلی اشتباهی هست به قول یکی که میگفت ما همیشه تا به یقین اشتباهی نرسیم باورمون نمیشه حالا دیگه خود دانی اما این یک سالو اشتباه نکنید که دیگه قابل جبران نیست :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## omidcr7

گاج عاالیه.. من امسال گاج ثبت نام کردم اونم با کلی تحقیق..برنامش ک عالیه سطح سوالاتشم  به مراتب از بقیه آزمونها بهتره..جامعه اماریشم خیلی بهتر شده.. هزینه شم مناسبه..نظام قدیم تجربی ام

----------


## Nahal1993

هزینه گاج چقدره؟؟ برنامش اره خوبه ولی تو درس ریاضی خیلی فشرده گفته و مباحثو تو درس ریاضی دسته بندی نکرده مثلا مشتق پیش رو تو آذر اورده مشتق سوم رو تو بهمن، خب همرو یجا تو یه ازمون بذار خب😶 بنظرم سوال ازمونا زیاد ملاک نیست چون اولا سوالات رو میشه گیر اورد زد دوما خودمون هزارتا کتاب تست داریم نیازی به ۳۰ ۲۰ تا سوال ازمون نداریم، مهم برنامه هست و ارامش داشتن . من ۲سال کانون بودم ولی اینقدر فشار روانی روم بود و خودمو مقایسه میکردم و درگیر تراز و... بودم که ... اصلا نمیتونستم بخونم. تو سال ‌کنکور باید با ارامش با یه برنامه خوب و تمرکز رو خودمون درس بخونیم . یه چیز دیگه اینکه گاج درسهارو تا اخر سال ۹۸ تموم میکنه بعد از عید درس جدید نیست و فشار بیشتری باید قبل از عید اورد .

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام دوستان کنکوری خسته نباشید..من همین ازمون 22مرداد گاجو برای اولین بار شرکت کردم و میخاستم که تا اخر سال با گاج که امسال برنامش دوهفته ای شده پیش برم...اتفاقا توی این ازمون هم رتبم 19کشور شد(از بین 8614نفر)...ولی خانواده خییییلی اصرار دارن که حتما باید برم قلمچی تا ببینم واقعا در چه وضعی هستم...راستش پارسال(سوم تجربی) هم ازمونای کانون بودم و میانگین ترازمم 7200بود ولی از وقتی متوجه تقلب ها و کیفیت بد طراحی سوالات قلمچی شدم تصمیم گرفتم امسال نرم...میخاستم بدونم نظر شما چیه ؟ایا واقعا الان من 19گاج شدم خیییلی ضایعس یا باید برم قلمچی؟


حتما برو قلمچی یا گزینه 2 
گزینه 2 الان 35 هزارتاییه قلمچی 90 هزارتایی
بعد برنامه جمع بندی گزینه 2 و کانون خیلی شبیه بهم هستن(با اینکه قبل عید اصلا بهم نمیخورن )ولی گاج یک هفته دیر تر تموم میکنه پیشروی درسای دوازدهم  رو.
دیگه انتخاب رو خودت انجام بده. 8 هزارنفر واقعا جامع اماری خوبی نیست. گزینه 2 و کلمچی تخمین رتبه برای کنکور98 هم دارن که بازم مزیته

----------


## saleh120

تعداد شرکت کننده های تجربی نظام جدید توی آزمون 19 مهر 24 هزار نفر بود

----------


## Nahal1993

کسی نبوده که پارسال یعنی برای کنکور ۹۸  ازمون گاج نظام قدیم تجربی شرکت کرده باشه؟ ؟؟

----------


## A . H

> کسی نبوده که پارسال یعنی برای کنکور ۹۸  ازمون گاج نظام قدیم تجربی شرکت کرده باشه؟ ؟؟


من بودم

----------


## Sarvenaz_H

سلام من یه سوال دارم اختلاف تراز گاج و قلمچی در حالت نرمال چقدره؟ مثلا تراز 8000 گاج تو قلمچی چی میکنه؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

هرترازی تو گاج اوردی هزارتا کمش کن میشه تراز قلم چی البته باز نمیشه دقیق گفت ولی ی چیزی تو همین حدودا میاد

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

من هم سوالا گاج و گزینه رو دیدم و ازمونای قلم چیم ک دیگه خودم میرم...
پرنکته ترین سوالا برا قلم چیه ک واقعا از نظر سوال و جامعه اماری و همه چی عالین
اما چند تا نکته منفی داره ک بیشتر دانش اموزا ب اون دقت میکنن مثلا هدف یادگیری رو میزاره کنار بیشتر رو تراز تمرکز داره ب عمومی ها بهای کمی میده
نکات عالی کتاب رو در قالب سوالاتی میاره ک سخت تر از کنکوره
درکل من پیشنهادم اینه قلم چی برو اما یکی کلا از قلم چی بدش میاد اون دیگه بهتر نره بره یا ازمون دیگه ک از بین اینا گزینه دو و گاج میمونه
گاج وگزینه دو تقریبا تو ی سطح هستن اما گزینه دو شاید یکم بهتر باشه
اینم بهت بگم اینی ک میگن مشابهت به کنکور و نمیدونم شبیه ب کنکوره سوالای ما و درصد مشابهت چیزی جز تبلیغات نیست
شما خود سوالای کنکورم تو ماه بهمن بهت بدن کار کنی اگه بعدش خوب درس نخونی نمیتونی سوالارو جواب بدی اصلا مشابهت ی چیزی الکی هست فقط برا جذب دانش اموز بیشتر
از نظر مشابهت هم بخوای بررسی کنی مشابهت قلم چی با کنکور تقریبا صفره

----------


## roxsana

> هرترازی تو گاج اوردی هزارتا کمش کن میشه تراز قلم چی البته باز نمیشه دقیق گفت ولی ی چیزی تو همین حدودا میاد


هزار تا نه 
200 تا فوقش فرق داره ...

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> هزار تا نه 
> 200 تا فوقش فرق داره ...


حتما دیدم ک میگم هزار تا کمش کن

----------

